# How to Tell the kids about OM?



## blindsidedintx (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife is planning on leaving me. She's been unfaithful both emotionally for over 10 years and physically about a month ago.

She's been planning with the OM how everything is going to go down concerning the divorce. We'll have 50/50 custody with her being the primary so our three daughters will go live with her and OM. I could stay or sell the house, up to me. They would "help" me financially while I get back on my feet since I quit my job to be Mr. Mom a year ago.

Now, I haven't told her straight up, but I'm planning on keeping the kids and staying here in our home. I just don't understand how she expects to uproot the kids out of their home and take them into a new one without daddy.

The OM also has a 14 year old daughter of his own, so that would be another person they'd have to get used to also.

What I'm figuring is that she's being 100% selfish and really has no intention on shielding or protecting our girls from any damage. Her only argument on the subject is, "the girls have each other, they'll be fine." WTF?! They have US, they have their HOME. They have STABILITY. Why can't she see the importance of those three factors? 

Does anyone have experience with the cheating spouse moving in with the OM or OW and the cheating spouse taking the kids with them? How did it turn out? Is it the disaster I'm imagining?

Thanks.


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes she is being 100% percent selfish!!! She doesn't see those three factors because they are not about her.

How old are your kids? Depending on their age and state laws the court may let your kids choose. Either way I would fight for them.

Separating parents is always hard on kids.
How to tell them is a difficult thing. I'll let someone else answer you.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

blindsidedintx said:


> "the girls have each other, they'll be fine."


Not trying to stalk you here, but this just totally reinforces how selfish your wife is acting right now.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you exposed the affair yet?


----------

